# after upgrade pkg update upgrade this problem in a jail



## kristoferus75 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi !

After upgrade the packages in a jail pkg update & upgrade i have this error if i wnat to open vi for example:


```
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libthr.so.3: version FBSD_1.6 required by /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 not found
```

Please help !


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 11, 2021)

You'll have to be a little more descriptive than that.. "it doesn't work" doesn't really tell us much.

So... What FreeBSD version, how did you set up the jail? Was that jail using the same FreeBSD version? And which packages? Quaterly or did you use another repository?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks like you installed FreeBSD 13.0 packages in a 12.x jail. `FBSD_1.6` refers to FreeBSD 13.



			SymbolVersioning - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## kristoferus75 (Feb 11, 2021)

ok 
if i login in jails
ezjail-admin console jail_01
Last login: Thu Feb 11 16:49:26 on pts/1
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC 

 freebsd-version 
12.2-RELEASE-p3

The host have also 12.2-RELEASE-p3


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2021)

Check `freebsd-version -uk` and look at `pkg info glib`. Specially look at the "Architecture" information of the package.


----------



## kristoferus75 (Feb 11, 2021)

freebsd-version -uk
freebsd-version: unable to locate kernel



pkg info glib


```
glib-2.66.4_1,1
Name           : glib
Version        : 2.66.4_1,1
Installed on   : Wed Feb 10 15:18:40 2021 CET
Origin         : devel/glib20
Architecture   : FreeBSD:12:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : devel
Licenses       : LGPL20
Maintainer     : desktop@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.gtk.org/
Comment        : Some useful routines of C programming (current stable version)
Options        :
    DEBUG          : off
    MANPAGES       : on
    NLS            : on
Shared Libs required:
    libpcre.so.1
    libintl.so.8
    libiconv.so.2
    libffi.so.7
Shared Libs provided:
    libgthread-2.0.so.0
    libglib-2.0.so.0
    libgobject-2.0.so.0
    libgio-2.0.so.0
    libgmodule-2.0.so.0
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1202000
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 22.4MiB
Description    :
GLib provides a simple, abstract, and highly portable set of C support
routines such as lists, trees, hashes, memory allocation, and much, much
more.  It is a foundation for writing portable applications.


WWW: https://www.gtk.org/
```


----------



## kristoferus75 (Feb 11, 2021)

my repo is:

vi /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## kristoferus75 (Feb 11, 2021)

Newer FreeBSD version for package libxfce4util:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1202000
- running kernel: 1200086


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2021)

kristoferus75 said:


> running kernel: 1200086


That's a 12.0 kernel. It looks like you've been messing around with versions and/or not completing upgrades.


----------

